# 3m Polisher



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone had seen/used this yet? :thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

never heard of it before... im guessing its not in the uk yet.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Product Information
Combine the superior polishing and buffing properties of 3M™ Pads and Compounds with the high performance and durability of a 3M™ Electric Polisher. Each tool comes ready to use and with an impressive power to weight ratio for improved comfort and performance..

Key Features
A powerful 1100 watt motor for better handling and shorter processing times
Engineered handle and grip areas for greater operater comfort and reduced vibration
Spindle locking button for quick easy disc change and greater operater efficiency
Large Buffer head for better handling
Available in both 110V & 240V
Max Buffing Pad Dia: 200mm
700 - 1850 RPM
Weight: 1.9kg
3M 12 Month Warranty Available



priced at £178.14 (excluding £31.17 VAT


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

.3kg less than the Milwaukee AP12QE


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

and start speed of 700 instead of 900 if it feels nice in the hand that could be one very nice machine top speed is only 1850 i know some like to take theres to 2000+ but i think for most people this could be a good buy???


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I didn't spot the low start speed. That could be an excellent bit of kit. Would have to feel very nice to tempt me away from the chicago/milwaukee though as they are well balanced and light.


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

The 1850RPM limit is a bit low. Its looks promising though, you guys get all the good stuff over there.


----------



## craigdt (Mar 25, 2009)

That looks a lot like the Festool unit.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

whys life never easy  i'd just decided im deffo gonna get a milwaukee and this comes along.


----------



## DSW (Jul 20, 2008)

craigdt said:


> That looks a lot like the Festool unit.


I think it's based on Rupes with new improved head cover...


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i am going to be testing one this afternoon , the 3m rep just phoned to confirm .
so will report later


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> i am going to be testing one this afternoon , the 3m rep just phoned to confirm .
> so will report later


Cool :thumb:
Let us know how you get on :thumb::thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok met the rep today nice guy, but this is a totally new addition to his business so he didn't really know anything about the machine .
so it was a matter of just giving it a go , first impression without touching it , yes it looked ok , similar casing colour to my sun gun , pick it up feels very light , trigger underneath with lock on the side , speed control on top in letters A-F.
but know ive got it in my hands it feels cheap and nasty tbh the speed control was very flimsy .
ok onto actual use starting on A to spread the product, as normal as my metabo , but then increased to C to do a few passes , it just didn't feel right now that maybe due to the fact its so light , but the speed seemed to vary at level C on its own which didn't really impress .
done a few more passes but really didn't like it at all.
sum up 
poor build quality 
not that quiet 
ok its light , but will it last on a tough correction , from todays quick demo i doubt it .
and probably coming in at a lot more than metabo/makita prices cant see it being a hit .
but like everything that's just my opinion from today's test .
disappointed yes as i like 3m products , just seemed to lack quality.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> ok met the rep today nice guy, but this is a totally new addition to his business so he didn't really know anything about the machine .
> so it was a matter of just giving it a go , first impression without touching it , yes it looked ok , similar casing colour to my sun gun , pick it up feels very light , trigger underneath with lock on the side , speed control on top in letters A-F.
> but know ive got it in my hands it feels cheap and nasty tbh the speed control was very flimsy .
> ok onto actual use starting on A to spread the product, as normal as my metabo , but then increased to C to do a few passes , it just didn't feel right now that maybe due to the fact its so light , but the speed seemed to vary at level C on its own which didn't really impress .
> ...


Cheers Peter, polisher looks like the ad then... crap :lol:

Baz


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yes i think so mate , just didnt feel right , my metabos not heavy , but you know its strong in its operating functions , the 3m trigger and lock felt weak , just dont think it would put up with every day use , and i dont think its going to be cheap knowing 3m stuff.
still werth a go , only if just to add a bit of feedback


----------



## ignision (Jun 7, 2006)

Interesting review would have expected better quality from 3m.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pete was yours a pre launch product ?

or like this one stocked at I4 detailing


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We've got one of these coming in for testing, I'll update with some feedback shortly. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I am looking forward to getting mine Monday  I will put my own review up too next week and hopefully that will help some people. :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

looking forward for the reviews guys..thanks


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

very much looking forward to the reviews... i am being tempted by the weight but am also being tempted by spending a bit extra on a festool - would love to know peoples opinions on what they think i should do? is the festool really worth twice as much?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I too am looking forward to a review, I was going order on Friday but I thouht it's a lot of money so best wait till I've heard a few more things about it.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

gfrankland said:


> very much looking forward to the reviews... i am being tempted by the weight but am also being tempted by spending a bit extra on a festool - would love to know peoples opinions on what they think i should do? is the festool really worth twice as much?


Chicago polishers are only a fraction heavier at just over 2kg's if weights a consideration.


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

i get mine the weekend


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Be sure to share your thoughts! 

I'm in 2 minds between the cp and 3m. Don't know which one!


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> Be sure to share your thoughts!
> 
> I'm in 2 minds between the cp and 3m. Don't know which one!


Without doubt it has to be the 3M machine as its purpose built for automotive use as the motor revs from 700 - 1850 rpm.

I used to sell the CP machines but got too many complaints (mainly from pros) as it tends to overheat and cut-out at slow cutting speeds.

Matt


----------



## srpski (Apr 11, 2010)

*Reviews?*

Hi
Did I miss the reviews promised? 
I had a quick search but could not find anything.

Is the machine a good alternative to the Metabo? I was intending to get the Metabo but my local dealer put me off it saying it was not one of the few products Metabo will continue to supply/support in the UK. Don't know if it is true or just salesmanship.

Appreciate any advice.

Thanks
David


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

7MAT said:


> Without doubt it has to be the 3M machine as its purpose built for automotive use as the motor revs from 700 - 1850 rpm.
> 
> I used to sell the CP machines but got too many complaints (mainly from pros) as it tends to overheat and cut-out at slow cutting speeds.
> 
> Matt


Matt

is the difference between the 3M and the festool worth it iyo?


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

gfrankland said:


> Matt
> 
> is the difference between the 3M and the festool worth it iyo?


Both machines are low weight, well balanced and purpose designed for automotive use. The Festool has a more powerfull motor and a wider rev range 400 - 2100 (the 3M is 700 - 1850). The Festool features a variable speed trigger, the 3M does without.

Also the Festool warranty is miles ahead of the competition at a full 3 years for trade users. Check the warranty for the CP and its reduced to 1 year for business users - only retail users get 3 years. 3M offer a 1year back to base warranty - if it goes wrong you pay to return it for repair.

Festool collect at thier own cost and promise to return your machine back to you within 48hours. In cases where a repair has not been possible a new replacment machine is sent out.

Both machines come highly recommended.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

7MAT said:


> Without doubt it has to be the 3M machine as its purpose built for automotive use as the motor revs from 700 - 1850 rpm.
> 
> I used to sell the CP machines but got too many complaints (mainly from pros) as it tends to overheat and cut-out at slow cutting speeds.
> 
> Matt


Interesting, we've sold the Chicago to quite a number of body shops and detailers that swear by them. They are a beautifully balanced machine with perfect amounts of torque. I have about 6 different makes of polisher including Makita, Metabo and thats the one I always seem to reach for also. It's a well put together machine and the long lead is very useful.

I'll be testing the 3M machine this weekend also so will report back.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

:wall::wall:


CleanYourCar said:


> Interesting, we've sold the Chicago to quite a number of body shops and detailers that swear by them. They are a beautifully balanced machine with perfect amounts of torque. I have about 6 different makes of polisher including Makita, Metabo and thats the one I always seem to reach for also. It's a well put together machine and the long lead is very useful.
> 
> I'll be testing the 3M machine this weekend also so will report back.


Hi Tim

Yep had quite a few complaints over this.

Paul from Shine On sent his machine back twice because it would overheat & cut out.

Worse still the service centre took over a month to return it on one occasion and then they said it wasn't faulty. :wall:

Matt


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Pete was yours a pre launch product ?
> 
> or like this one stocked at I4 detailing


same as that bill , sorry for late reply just got back from hols , i personally didnt like it, ok its light , but would rather something with a bit of substance , but everyone has different likes/dislikes , so just try it if you can and see if its suits you


----------



## raj1vad (May 26, 2010)

ill stick to my trusty makita


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Any more thoughts on this new machine then?


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

I got mine, just not had chance to use it, got it out the box and it is light, turned it and I thought it was pretty quiet, but still lookin forward to seeing everyone elses opinions


----------

